# Rotation grazing for goats pigs and cows qustion



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So in the next yr or 2 we plan to finally buy a few acres for ourselfs. Hopping to get atleast 3 acres. So i need good websites and thoughts ideas on rotational grazing. The cows will be mini meat cows and plan 2 to 5. Goats will be mini Nubian and mini lamanchas. 10 or so goats. Pigs im not sure about breed but im thinking 2 females for breeding for meat. So will 1 acre pens divided in 4 work for the goat and cows? Or should i fence in and divide up 2 acres for cows and goats then fence in a acre area for the pigs? Im thinking i needing 4 acres minimal LOL We also will have chickens a small orchard and garden so need a acre area for the house, orchard and garden area. Im trying to make sure we have plenty of room for everyone so researching like crazy know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would probably want at least 5 acres unless you don't mind feeding hay. Pigs are going to tear up any area they are in and the cows will go through that grazing quickly.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Your required land depends on climate. In West Texas you could need 50 acres per cow! I would agree that you need at least 5 acres minimum but 10 would be much better.

Besides perimeter fencing you need dividing fence to keep your livestock in where you want them to graze and out of recovering pasture. If the property is divided into four pastures, the dividing fences can converge near a single center pole. Two gates off that pole could direct and contain your moving herd between any two adjacent pastures.

Keep in mind that you will need to regularly fertilize and over-seed your pastures even if you get sufficient rain to not need irrigation.

Good luck, it sounds like you're doing things right.


----------

